# Found on the porch



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I found this package on my front door step looking for a new home!!

A box of 5 Vegas 2006 Limitada and a box of Padilla series 68 robustos!

Say good night.

Bigfoot


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Why can't I find stuff like this on my porch?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

frickin sweet. awesome sticks!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Man .... I must be living in the wrong neighborhood!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh man it went to your house the cigar fairy was supposed to come to my house


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Brian,

Who's credit card are you using???


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those boxes are lost, they were suposed to be at my house:mumbles::lol:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a coyote on my porch today. He left 1/2 a rabbit. You win


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Treat them well, then send them back to me.:errrr:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking cigars send the fairy to my house just tell her to wear a jacket


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

From the pictures that have been posted within the last month and a half... your selection has now reached ridiculous proportions. You will need to post updated pictures of the Aristocrat (that has to be splitting at the seams) along with all the lockers you got stashed all over town.
In my estimation, you are closely approaching Cigar Live Royalty...
I now officially hate you.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

More nice cigars...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I love you too Christian!!! I think I have one or two more boxes hitting this week...you will be really mad at me then!!


----------



## MoonDance (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't know you enough to hate you, but envy would be appropriate...enjoy those babies


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

bigfoot, please PM me your address 
so i can quit my job and sit on that porch of yours all day 

( if this plan is successful all CL members willl reap my treasures)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Brian McGee
2000 North BFE
anytown, Texas, 70000

There is a start, I'm somewhere in Texas...come find me!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

oh I see you _found_ my missing boxes, thx!!!, they have a tendency to escape once in ahwile, now if you would be as so kind as to return them promptly i would be so very grateful..


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bullwinkle says; No doubt about it i've got to get another porch !!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up! Do you just wish for the cigars and they appear on the magic porch, or....:biggrin:


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mmmm.... very nice!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

That box of Padilla 68 is so pretty.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

like if i had cancer, and the make a wish foundation was like "wanna wish?" Id be like "gimmie those cigars"


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those Padilla's look amazing.
That is one smoke that I don't run into every day that I find usually blows me away every time.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

bobaganoosh said:


> From the pictures that have been posted within the last month and a half... your selection has now reached ridiculous proportions. You will need to post updated pictures of the Aristocrat (that has to be splitting at the seams) along with all the lockers you got stashed all over town.
> In my estimation, you are closely approaching Cigar Live Royalty...
> I now officially hate you.


Yeah, what he said!!!!!!! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Those Padillas look awesome! Love those puppys! By the way I'm going to take a vacation and stake out your front porch!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey you got my smokes by mistake so go ahead and send them to me


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

nice bigfoot, very nice! Anyone with a site for the best prices on the Padilla 68's????? After looking at the pics the credit card is burning my ass as I type this, so, HURRY and tell me!
Best


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Man those look nice.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those Padilla's look great!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Why can't I find stuff like this on my porch?


Me either, The only thing I ever find is dog crap!! :lol: Nice selection of sticks


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice haul*


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice!!! I have yet to try those 68's they look pretty damn tasty!!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - your delivery guy must think the Christmas season just hasn't ended.

All I ever find on my porch is a flaming paper bag of...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't seem to have a porch fairy. I must have done something bad or they don't like the ashes I'm leaving for them.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Gee, I hate when that happens. That's a very nice looking box on those Limitadas.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

UPS got lost again coming to my house I see.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Everytime I convince myself not to buy anything, and my collection is more then adequate.... Bigfoot posts another damn pic!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

